# CURRENT PRICES OF THE FOLLOWING DSLR's IN DUBAI



## bobbyknight

Anyone knows the prices and where can I find them commercially

1) Canon 550D
2) Canon 60D
3) Canon 7D
4) Nikon D7000
5) Nikon D300S


----------



## Formatted

> commercially



What you mean buying in bulk? Contact Nikon and Canon directly..


----------



## bobbyknight

Nah, meant shopping malls and specific locations, name of shops where I can find good deals etc.
The Dubai Shopping Festival is approaching and I'm expecting a lot of a very good deal and discounts this time of year.


----------



## bobbyknight

Buying one unit, not bulk, lmao


----------



## Formatted

Well I could give you UK prices, if that would help? 



bobbyknight said:


> Buying one unit, not bulk, lmao



You didn't actually give a whole lot of information in your original post and expecting me to know what on earth you were talking about was unreasonable, and then to ridicule me is just plain rude...


----------



## LaFoto

bobbyknight, this forum doesn't have overly many members from Dubai, so it might be wise to try and find out about Dubai market prices for the cameras you have listed elsewhere. Though there are some ... if you're patient, someone MIGHT know the answer to your question.


----------



## bobbyknight

Formatted said:


> Well I could give you UK prices, if that would help?
> 
> 
> 
> bobbyknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buying one unit, not bulk, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't actually give a whole lot of information in your original post and expecting me to know what on earth you were talking about was unreasonable, and then to ridicule me is just plain rude...
Click to expand...



Yes, please. UK prices can be of help. 
And yeah, sorry about that, meant no offense though.


----------



## Formatted

1) Canon 550D - £599.95
2) Canon 60D - £819.95
3) Canon 7D - £1169.95
4) Nikon D7000 - £998.95
5) Nikon D300S - £1079.95

All prices body only


----------



## bobbyknight

LaFoto said:


> bobbyknight, this forum doesn't have overly many members from Dubai, so it might be wise to try and find out about Dubai market prices for the cameras you have listed elsewhere. Though there are some ... if you're patient, someone MIGHT know the answer to your question.




Guess so. As far as I know the prices here in Dubai is much higher than compared to the US. I'm waiting for Dubai Shopping Festival and hoping for a really nice deals to choose from. Thanks


----------



## bobbyknight

Formatted said:


> 1) Canon 550D - £599.95
> 2) Canon 60D - £819.95
> 3) Canon 7D - £1169.95
> 4) Nikon D7000 - £998.95
> 5) Nikon D300S - £1079.95
> 
> All prices body only




Hmmm.. 1 British Pound = 5.8 Arab Emirates Dirhams.
The D7000, that would be roughly 5,793 AED.
Those are only body, you can at least purchase one with a lens. 
In the US it's a lot cheaper! DSF is coming so this might give a very good deal.


----------

